# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αχάτες, σατινέ και ιζαμπέλλες κόκκινα μωσαϊκού 2015

## xXx

Ένα μικρό δείγμα από τα φετινάρια

----------


## kostaskirki

Ομορφα πολυ Βασιλη!! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη !

----------


## Bullseye

Πολύ όμορφα!! Θέλω να δω τις ιζαμπέλες όταν βαφτούν θα είναι φανταστικά.

----------


## amastro

Φανταστικά πουλάκια, μπράβο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## mparoyfas

ωχ! βγηκαν οι πυραυλοι, πουλια με τρομερη εμφανιση να σου ζησουν Μπιλ

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jimk1

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια με ωραία χρώματα! 
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια !! Καλή συνέχεια! 
 :Anim 25:  :Happy0159:  :Party0024:

----------


## blackmailer

υπεροχα πουλια...να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια Βιλλαρε !!!!!!

Μόνο τα καλύτερα φίλε εύχομαι στην εκτροφή σου !!!!!!!! *

----------


## xXx



----------

